# Geib Gator Shears



## havana13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Geib Gators are great shears for the price. I work at a dog grooming school and we put Gators in the student kits. I have three pairs of Gators that I love. The lefties seem to like them too!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Mattiaci (Aug 26, 2008)

I used to buy really expensive straight shears. Then Charles Rogers of Aspeglo told me all they use are the cheap $5 straight scissors for feet etc. because it was a pain getting them sharpened all the time. His kennel manager/handler was also professional groomer. They still used nice thinning shears.

Now I just buy the sharp $5 small straight scissors also and they're just as nice as my expensive pair when it comes to cutting feet and the edges of ears. 

Florence


----------

